# Can't edit my own posts for some reason?



## PT 522 (Jul 20, 2019)

The button to edit isn't there when I view my own posts while logged in. Please help.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 20, 2019)

It's because you won't stop touching yourself at night.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 20, 2019)

For editing, u must give null your credit card number.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 20, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> For editing, u must give null your credit card number.


And send nudes. Don't forget the  nudes.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 20, 2019)

Editing is only for silver and gold kiwis.
Just send checks to null.
Silver members: $29.99/month
Gold members: $59.99/month


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 21, 2019)

why were you blanking your posts @Fat Pikachu


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## FeverGlitch (Jul 21, 2019)

It's a surprise mechanic to confess your spergary, heretic!
Now show tits and give null sum shekels or gtfo!


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Jul 21, 2019)

Show us your butthole.


----------



## PT 522 (Jul 21, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> why were you blanking your posts @Fat Pikachu


I wasn't, at least not intentionally. I just wanted to clean up my post history a little from stuff I thought was unfunny or irrelevant posts that didn't really add something to the discussion  I'm sorry


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 21, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> I wasn't, at least not intentionally. I just wanted to clean up my post history a little from stuff I thought was unfunny or irrelevant posts that didn't really add something to the discussion  I'm sorry


ok ill look into it later and if thats the case, ill give you the button back, but from now on if you think you made irrelevant posts, just leave them or something.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 21, 2019)

@Fat Pikachu is a gud boi he dindu nuffin.

In the future youll wanna bring these kinds of things to TTS.


----------



## IV 445 (Jul 21, 2019)

@Fat Pikachu 









						Scott Steiner - He's Fat!
					

Scott Steiner Knows Best.




					youtu.be


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 22, 2019)

What's the deal?  If you suspect someone is going DFE you take away the function? What happens when I want to run for office and have to scrub my stupidity from the farms?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 23, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> What's the deal?  If you suspect someone is going DFE you take away the function? What happens when I want to run for office and have to scrub my stupidity from the farms?


Move fast


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 26, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> What happens when I want to run for office and have to scrub my stupidity from the farms?


You don't, you loudly and proudly announce your profile to the public and the russian bot farms will rise up and support your campaign with memes and dox.


----------

